# *T E X A S* --PHOTO COLLECTION--



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

welcome to the Amazing state of Texas!:banana:

Texas is a state in the South Central United States, nicknamed the Lone Star State. Texas is the second largest U.S. state in both area and population, spanning 268,820 square miles (696,200 km2), and with a growing population of 24.3 million residentsHouston is its largest city and the fourth-largest in the United States, while the Dallas–Fort Worth is the largest metropolitan area in the state and the fourth-largest in the nation. Other major cities include San Antonio, El Paso, and Austin—the state capital.

flag of Texas









Map of Texas








Find all the beautiful pictures of texas and post it here And always remember...

DON'T MESS WITH TEXAS!:bash::bash::bash:









From May 11, 09


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

LMAO at the last picture :lol::lol::lol:

Any cool photos of Dallas ? Especially the downtown


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

The flag of Texas looks like the flag of Chile :lol:


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Tomb Raider said:


> Any cool photos of Dallas ? Especially the downtown


right here! *Dallas*


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Wow very cool to see you open a thread cat. Nice Dallas pix. Which city do u live in again?


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you, it looks so nice


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

Texas is my second favourite state in US, California goes first, heh 
keep pics coming, cool


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

alitezar said:


> ^^ Wow very cool to see you open a thread cat. Nice Dallas pix. Which city do u live in again?


Thanks I live in Austin, which is the capital of Texas.


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

*Austin*, capital of Texas, is known to be the capital of live music in the world!

Austin Downtown


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

austin is the nicest city in texas, i think houston is rather too ghetto. austin is so fancy, and has realy cool stores, i really like the domain! im from laredo mexico so i go to texas very often, its my favourite US state


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, Dallas is amazing. 
Show more!


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

persian cat why dont you move to LA? we have more persian cats here in LA. we even named our city Tehrangeles 
btw thanks for the pics. downtown Dallas looks great


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

- edit


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Elvenking said:


> Wow, Dallas is amazing.
> Show more!


^^Thanks



Doukan said:


> persian cat why dont you move to LA? we have more persian cats here in LA. we even named our city Tehrangeles
> btw thanks for the pics. downtown Dallas looks great


^^Thanks Doukan you're right, there are not much persians here. i love Texas because of its unique environment and incredible places that i just recommand you to come and see. in LA everything is expensive, whreares, here everything is much cheaper(specially land) and wages are still high. 

but who knows? maybe i moved to Tehrangeles some day


----------



## Kreiven (Dec 29, 2008)

Dallas!!! Really great!


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^yes it has the best skyline in Texas. Some people think Houston's skyline is the best in texas, you be the judge yourself.
i'll post pictures of Houston skyline


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From Texas i love San Antonio city  its very nice...


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

*Houston*


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow! Show us more!


----------



## Shmack (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice thread, cat jan. 
Texas has always been 'a soul of America' for me. Cool that you live there. 

Btw just now i realized that this strange building form Simcity 3000 is real and located in Texas: :lol: 








As far as i remember it was called 'Louisiana xxxx' (mb 2000?) or smth like that there. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ Definitely NASA. I'd crawl all the way to Houston to see Saturn V myself. :yes:

Thanks for the great thread. I realised how grossly stereotyped Texas is. We usually imagine it a *******, overly-conservative state of fat people and boring cities in the middle of nowhere. 

In the meanwhile, the cities look vibrant with plenty of streetlife, very multicultural, folks don't seem any "larger" than in any other developed country/region and it seems a place with variety of fun activities to do! Definitely goes onto my list for future destination. Well done again!


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Thanks fot your nice comment bro yes texas is one spectecular state in the U.S. and i'm very grateful to represent it. I personally think that the best city in texas to live is Austin but if your a skyscraper person, then Dallas's your place.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Houston city in your pics @()_T is very nice, awesome :cheers: thanks for posting them kay:


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Houston city in your pics @()_T is very nice, awesome :cheers: thanks for posting them kay:


Some of the pics are not mines but the pics are linked to the photographer(s). Thanks anyway.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Persiancat said:


> if your a skyscraper person, then Dallas's your place.


yu huh that's right


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*West Texas*​









Enchanted Rock







































































































































Espada



























































































































































=http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=164101Cabutz on SSP


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

()_T said:


> *West Texas*​


^^OMG! i can swear that i've been in that place in front of this waterfall! 
very nive pictures ()_T! thanks for posting


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those areas like above ^^ are great


----------



## portyhead (Jan 10, 2008)

Those pics of west Texas are what people think about when they hear Texas, I think


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Great shots of west Texas! It is definitely a 1ce in a lifetime journey, but nature is not my thing. I was bored to death staring at a cold barren hillside.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the comments. 

* The Woodlands, Texas​*
A fast growing city between Houston and Dallas population most likely 100,000.



























She's real! :nuts:



















Facebook Bachacon


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

()_T said:


>


^^just impressive! i never imagained Woodland that beautiful:cheers: i would like a boat tour on that lake:drool:

thanks ()_T for the incredibles pix


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

*Austin*








































































University of Texas













































Houston









Paris


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Persiancat said:


> *Austin*


These three pics are not Austin Persiancat lol. The first one is Houston, the second is Paris and idk where the third one is located, thanks for posting the pics though. :nuts:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Great State ( literally !!) Beautiful cities...By the way...I would like to know who said that American cities don't have people in the streets...


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

More people shots, this time from Austin during SWSX an event held every year, one in Austin. This year 1,900 bands came to Austin from all over the world to play on almost 100 stages in 5 days.





























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































KevinFromTexas on SSP http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=167110


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^wow! awsome people picture So, that's why everyone says "Keep Austin Wierd!":lol:



()_T said:


> These three pics are not Austin Persiancat lol. The first one is Houston, the second is Paris and idk where the third one is located, thanks for posting the pics though. :nuts:


^^Thanks for informing i fixed my post the third one is Oasis which is located in austin. Google's giving me no good results:bash:


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Great State ( literally !!) Beautiful cities...


Thanks


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey ( ) _ T !! Wow!!! You know...we, in Brazil, make a wrong ideia of American cities ( except, of course New York on the East and SF on the West). The ideia of spreading suburbs around a small downtown with some extreme high rises full of cars in the freeways and not a single person walking along the sidewalks. But you proved that it is a foolish ideia. Great shots of Austin. Beautiful and relaxed people!


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^It's not quite like what you think. There are not many sidewalks in Austin except in the downtown. Thus, most of people spend their times driving raher than walking. Without car, you are nothing in such city. I'm not saying that's anything bad but this is how Austin is constructed, and you can't compare it to NY where so many sidewalks are available.



()_T said:


> More people shots, this time from Austin during SWSX an event held every year, one in Austin. This year 1,900 bands came to Austin from all over the world to play on almost 100 stages in 5 days.


Amazing pix ()_T! Dude your posts are the besy buddy some of them were from ACL, right? What is SWSX?


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> I like the cities in Texas, but why are there so many parking places in city centers, also near large towers? That is something we don't see here in Europa (not for central districts).


I know. that's the cool thing about Texan cities


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

*Brownsville*






























































http://www.pbase.com/pinemikey/brownsville


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful town really... Texas is very nice, beautiful :cheers:


----------



## @ЯкLeĢ (Jan 5, 2007)

I´ve been at San Antonio, Austin, Laredo, Bryan/College Station, Houston, Galveston, NASA space center, amazing places but i specially love San Antonio ... nice thread! kay:


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful town really... Texas is very nice, beautiful :cheers:





@ЯкLeĢ;35474972 said:


> I´ve been at San Antonio, Austin, Laredo, Bryan/College Station, Houston, Galveston, NASA space center, amazing places but i specially love San Antonio ... nice thread! kay:


Ya'll, thanks for the nice comments


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome @cat  expecting more... please


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

*Houston*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos of Houston @cat  thanks btw and please post more kay:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Texas is great city...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Texas is not a city  its a one of 50 states in U.S. Texas cities are Houston, Austin, San Antonio etc...
From those cities i love San Antonio kay:


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

*Dallas after dark*
By Dallascaper -- United States Urban Issues , Southeast 












































































































































































































































































































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

omg, lovely Dallas shots Persian Cat. Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dallas city ^^ looks really very nice in the last photos @cat :cheers:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah indeed!


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Thanks yall for the nice comments  I love Dallas so much!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful cities in Texas, thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Post more of Dallas and if you have from San Antonio please


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

*San Antonio *
Posted originally by: popnfresh in US forum, Southeast


----------



## ClubWorld (May 4, 2009)

By the looks of it Dallas looks amazing


----------



## Texan#1 (Nov 20, 2002)

Dallas - taken by TexasStar


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome @cat  more San Antonio photos soon...


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

sinasina said:


> Breathtaking pix. Thanx persian cat


You're welcome sina  Maybe I should spend more time on this thread :/


----------



## dvluna (Jul 29, 2007)

^^^^

i love SA

next week :banana:

saludosssssssssssss


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As i said...

*San Antonio, Texas*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3631010734/

river walk:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidboehm/3635279546/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidboehm/3634468659/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/xclozano/3634242109/

near the Alamo:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3633288813/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/badtz_maru/3541129984/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/badtz_maru/3541130956/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3525281479/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flagman00/3521005758/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3424071676/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3423262063/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3424067168/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3423257355/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3423296039/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3423297645/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3424109212/


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Amazing pics you got there! Thanks for posting :cheers:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

^^ looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllll

:rofl: funniest sign ever!!

Great pics Persiancat, Texas is actually like my second home :lol:..and every time I can I just cross the border to shop in Mc Allen and San Marcos.......are you living in SA?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who has credited photos in this thread. We should all look at the way Christos is crediting photos, as he is the one doing a superb job here. Please remember to credit all photos in this section. Thank you!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> Thanks to everyone who has credited photos in this thread. We should all look at the way Christos is crediting photos, as he is the one doing a superb job here. Please remember to credit all photos in this section. Thank you!


Thanks a lot Taller, Better :cheers1:





isakres said:


> ^^ looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllll
> 
> :rofl: funniest sign ever!!


A question: that sign really exists? And where exactly is the location of it?


----------



## portyhead (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi everybody! I got a couple of random pics I took around Dallas. I'll take more later but I thought I should go ahead and contribute some.









































































And finally a picture that defines what's happening all around the city even in these hard economic times.










I'll post some more later. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^great pics of beautiful Dallas! Thanks for posting them here :cheers:



isakres said:


> ^^ looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllll
> 
> :rofl: funniest sign ever!!
> 
> Great pics Persiancat, Texas is actually like my second home :lol:..and every time I can I just cross the border to shop in Mc Allen and San Marcos.......are you living in SA?


Thanks isakres,

No I live in Austin.


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> A question: that sign really exists? And where exactly is the location of it?


I wished I knew! It's really hilarious!:lol:


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

*New Braunfels*


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

i think some people should do the same with the Golden State of California


----------



## dvluna (Jul 29, 2007)

San Antonio

Mission San Jose


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos from San Antonio @dvluna


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

When I die, I may not go to Heaven
I don't know if they let cowboys in.
If they don't, just let me go to Texas
Cause that's as close to Heaven as I've been.

(A little chauvinism here...)


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice pics! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Antonio, Texas*

New set of pics...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3691421644/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3679811410/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuel_belknap/3690605422/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuel_belknap/3689792899/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuel_belknap/3689797829/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuel_belknap/3689794375/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuel_belknap/3689784499/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuel_belknap/3689792099/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuel_belknap/3689793869/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuel_belknap/3689792491/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuel_belknap/3690584832/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuel_belknap/3690589362/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/2cool/3686581176/
:cheers:


----------



## dvluna (Jul 29, 2007)

^^ excelentes pics

:cheers:

saludos


----------



## dvluna (Jul 29, 2007)

next page


----------



## dvluna (Jul 29, 2007)

*SAN ANTONIO more*


----------



## dvluna (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Awesome San Antonio pics dvluna, thanks for posting. I'm going to live there from the upcoming fall :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for those San Antonio photos @dvluna :cheers:


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

Anymore pics? I want to see more of Texas


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

^^ Nice set of pics of Austin, Galveston and Dallas Persiancat....

The UT building looks great :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, those last photos are also very nice; thanks @Persiancat


----------



## Andrea80 (Nov 14, 2008)

()_T said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


this couple of shots are amazing, seems a ghost skyscraper 


()_T said:


> Not a photo, but an incredible video, Houston above the clouds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and this video! OMG, how could be every morning wake up and be over the clouds?? :nuts:

cheers Andrea


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The clouds and the tower in the above photo are indeed great


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

one of my favourite state in usa!!!
cowboy's state!!!


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

()_T said:


>


Everybody must have been dying to photograph that guy, check this link: http://citynoise.org/article/9271/in/[email protected]


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Hill Country*
































































*Source: http://tjbowers.blogspot.com/2008/05/hill-country-rain.html*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*West Texas*












































































































































































*Source: http://tjbowers.blogspot.com/2008/05/viva-terlingua.html*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I like those photos from West Texas


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd love to see more from the Hill Country.


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I like those photos from West Texas


Yeah a side of Texas you barely ever see 



Gzdvtz said:


> I'd love to see more from the Hill Country.


I'll try an find some more for you


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Hill Country* 










*Source: http://www.metronetiq.com/archives/texas hill country/Texas Hill Country.jpg*










*Source: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/dd/Texas_Hill_Country_Near_I-10,_2004.jpg*










*Source: http://blog.kir.com/archives/images/Texas Hill Country.jpg*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmtimages/462344815/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/340130684/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthigh/3933616135/*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Texas Beaches*

*South Padre Island*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dixonater/203387445/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3032347161/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dixonater/203387447/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2299114870/*










*Source: http://www.sopadre.com/img/hotels/sample_img.jpg*










*Source: http://www.alicedonahue.com/Portals/0/SPI_Beach_Aerial.jpg*

*Corpus Christi*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2878018248/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1490669141/*










*Source: http://brierfield.org/albums/album01/Corpus_Christi_beach_2006_043.sized.jpg*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Texas Snow*

*Dallas*










*Source: http://k53.pbase.com/u40/snriley/upload/26155630.IMG_1815.jpg*

*Victoria*










*Source: http://pics4.city-data.com/cpicv/vfiles14903.jpg*

*Irving*










*Source: http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/3674829.jpg*​


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Kerrville, Texas:*


Kerrville - Texas Hill Country 001 by davy63, on Flickr


092 Old Town Kerrville Texas by ron.frank, on Flickr


Kerrville, TX by asterisktom, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Palo Duro Canyon, Texas:*


Palo Duro Canyon by akathryna, on Flickr


Palo Duro Canyon 02 by vortex.ef5, on Flickr


Palo Duro Canyon Creek by Cre8tiveVisuals, on Flickr


Palo Duro Canyon by Cre8tiveVisuals, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*New Braunfels, Texas:*


Henne Building, New Braunfels, TX by got mesker?, on Flickr


IMG_8360 by quarkcsj, on Flickr


Gruene Mansion Inn Bed & Breakfast in New Braunfels, Texas U.S.A. by sgroi, on Flickr


IMG_0709 by grantlairdjr, on Flickr


IMG_0689 by grantlairdjr, on Flickr


IMG_0698 by grantlairdjr, on Flickr


New Braunfels, TX train station by kla4067, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Big Bend National Park, Texas:*


The Chisos Mountains, Big Bend National Park by JWSherman, on Flickr


Chisos Basin by JWSherman, on Flickr


Big Bend National Park by rdodson76, on Flickr


Juniper Canyon from the Southeast Rim Trail by JWSherman, on Flickr


Big Bend National Park by mapleda, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Kemah, Texas (just outside of Houston):*


Kemah Texas Small Old Town Missing House 2007 Roads Signs Buildings PB263120 by mrchriscornwell, on Flickr


Kemah Texas Gulf of Mexico 2010 by cinda marie, on Flickr


Joe's Crab Shack, Kemah, Texas by Dennis Sheehy, on Flickr


Kemah, Texas by Jim&Connie, on Flickr


Kemah, Texas by Darcie, on Flickr


Kemah 01 by Butterbean Man, on Flickr


2010 Worldwide Photowalk - Kemah Texas by Daniel Ray, on Flickr


Kemah Texas Kemah Boardwalk hotel and restaurant 2009 midway games miniature train carousel Ferris wheel wooden roller coaster carnival rides Signs IMG_1909 by mrchriscornwell, on Flickr


[Getaway Trips] Kemah Boardwalk by bayochemis, on Flickr


Airplanes Spinning it's Wheels by Phillip Jacobs Photography, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Denton, Texas:*


Downtown Denton, Texas by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


Denton County Courthouse-on-the-Square by Snap Man, on Flickr


Recycled Records by Snap Man, on Flickr


The City of Denton TxHM vicinity by QuesterMark, on Flickr


On the Square by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


The Campus Theatre by Afroswede, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Brazos Bend State Park, Texas:*


Brazos Bend State Park by AggieHiker, on Flickr


Brazos Bend State Park ~ Texas by Kansas Explorer 3128, on Flickr


Brazos Bend State Park by o texano, on Flickr


Brazos Bend State Park  by lostntym, on Flickr


Brazos Bend State Park - October 30, 2011 by mattbdiehl, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid photo collection of Texas....:cheers:


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

^^ Glad you enjoyed the last few photos. :cheers2:


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

yes, great pics!


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Some more photos of Houston.


It Never Fails... by bill barfield, on Flickr


Houston Texas Heights Near Downtown 2008 Buildings Signs PB175932 by mrchriscornwell, on Flickr


MFAH by bill barfield, on Flickr


Early Evening Skyline by bill barfield, on Flickr


Fisheye Lens || Worldwide Photowalk || Downtown Houston || 009 by I-SEEN-IT RubenS, on Flickr


air by Fatty Tuna, on Flickr


Waiting To Go Home by bill barfield, on Flickr


Between The Lines by txfireguy, on Flickr


downtown skyline by Fatty Tuna, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Fort Worth:*


Fort Worth, Texas by hanneorla, on Flickr


Handley Business District, Fort Worth by StevenM_61, on Flickr


Modern Art Museum of Fort Worth by 庶民小文™, on Flickr


Fort Worth, TX by historybydesign, on Flickr


Fort Worth at twilight by yumievriwan, on Flickr


Fort Worth Food Park - Food Truck Park by Tomorrowville, on Flickr


sundance square  by PMukherji, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Garland, Texas (just north of Dallas):*


5th Street Crossing by williamedia, on Flickr


5th Street Crossing at Garland Station by Mondo Tiki Man, on Flickr


5th Street Crossing by williamedia, on Flickr


Plaza at dusk by arobinsonplus4, on Flickr


Main Street U.S.A. by TxPilot, on Flickr


Historic Downtown Garland Square water feature by williamedia, on Flickr


DART station by Jzimbabwe, on Flickr


Saigon Mall, Garland Texas by sume, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Mesquite, Texas*


What-A-Burger - Mesquite Tx Open by SouthEast Dallas Photographer, on Flickr

*Grand Prairie, Texas*


Hi-Ho Ballroom - Grand Prairie Tx by SouthEast Dallas Photographer, on Flickr

*Shamrock, Texas*


Tower Station by Charles Henry, on Flickr

*Canyon, Texas:*


Untitled by Charles Henry, on Flickr

*Amarillo, Texas:*


Cowboy Motel by Charles Henry, on Flickr

*Miami, Texas:*


Ferg's Cafe by Charles Henry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Antonio, Texas*

San Antonio Skyline with Full Moon by Ellen Yeates, on Flickr


Peaceful Day On The Riverwalk by Definitive HDR, on Flickr


San Antonio Skyline Sunset by Ellen Yeates, on Flickr


MG2_5759wm by jmthompsonphoto, on Flickr


San Antonio from Marriott Riverwalk by euthman, on Flickr


San Antonio Night Skyline - East View by Jim | jld3 photography, on Flickr


San Antonio Skyline Panoramic by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


San Antonio Skyline Panoramic by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*El Paso, Texas:*


El Paso Skyline by cordeauphotos, on Flickr


El Paso and Juarez by dherrera_96, on Flickr


View of El Paso and Juarez by Eric Enders, on Flickr


El Paso, Texas by d∂wn, on Flickr


El Paso 006 by Michael R. Swigart, on Flickr


Nighthawks: El Paso version by Eric Enders, on Flickr


El Paso / Juarez by eastha, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Rodeo Houston:*


Houston Texas Livestock Show and Rodeo March 8 2010 Reliant Center booths Bulls Cows Cattle AG Building Signs Horses by mrchriscornwell, on Flickr


Rodeo Houston 2009 by Texas.713, on Flickr


Rodeo Houston by wanderin_john, on Flickr


Rodeo Houston by wanderin_john, on Flickr


Rodeo Houston by wanderin_john, on Flickr


Freedom Stations Meets Rodeo Houston Trail Riders by Neighborhood Centers, on Flickr


rodeo fair by eschipul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Antonio, Texas* few more...:

Market St. Riverwalk by Definitive HDR, on Flickr


_DSC9756 TMLP - DOWNTOWN SAN ANTONIO , TX . by whisperlite, on Flickr


26 by jms_henson, on Flickr


SAT Mission Church by DASEye, on Flickr


_DSC9441 TMLP - DOWNTOWN SAN ANTONIO .. by whisperlite, on Flickr


_DSC9422 TMLP - DOWNTOWN SAN ANTONIO .. by whisperlite, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Waco, Texas:*


Alico Building (Waco, Texas) by courthouselover, on Flickr


waco hippodrome by cmiked, on Flickr


p.neff by cmiked, on Flickr


Dr Pepper Museum by jeffbalke, on Flickr


Waco Suspension Bridge by Frank Jaquier, on Flickr


Dicor 's by cmiked, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Dallas:*


First Baptist of Downtown Dallas Texas by williamedia, on Flickr


a_stpats_150 by E2Brutai, on Flickr


Swiss Avenue Home by p2wy, on Flickr


Swiss Avenue Historical District by aznaphrodite, on Flickr


Dallas Public Library, Oak Lawn Branch by joshinurbana, on Flickr


Dallas Oak Lawn architecture by trueself2000, on Flickr


Dallas Oak Lawn architecture by trueself2000, on Flickr


Deep Ellum by V M R, on Flickr


Deep Ellum by V M R, on Flickr


Deep Ellum by V M R, on Flickr


Neiman Marcus by jkozik, on Flickr


IMG_6511 by The Higgs Boson, on Flickr


IMG_6508 by The Higgs Boson, on Flickr


Lucas B&B by dv over dt - catch up time!, on Flickr


NYE Dallas 2010 by V M R, on Flickr


Greenville Avenue The Public House by crowt59, on Flickr


Lakewood Theater by jimsmith4420, on Flickr


San Francisco Rose Bar & Grill - Dallas Tx Open! by SouthEast Dallas Photographer, on Flickr


Downtown Dallas #03 by BlueLight_Photography, on Flickr


Downtown Dallas by todd landry photography, on Flickr


Downtown Dallas nocturnal-9 by lightcapturestudio, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

More random pix:

*The Juan and only *
better known to Houstonians as the Montrose Rollerblade Dancer, the mustachioed, headphones-wearing gentleman who for the past few years has spent several hours a day skating by himself on Montrose Boulevard and Allen Parkway, becoming something of a local celebrity in the process. Drivers slow down to yell encouragement or take photos.

Juan Carlos, the man who's been entertaining Houston motorists for years, is scheduled to *audition on America's Got Talent *sometime in the next few weeks. And Howie Mandell's already a fan.
The way he sees it, he’s just bringing the same joy to the country that he’s been bringing Houston motorists for years. “I’m used to people on Allen Parkway, and I see how people love it and how it makes them happy. So I have a lot of confidence on me…I’m ready for my close-up!”
The Montrose Rollerblader Goes National | Houstonia Magazine



Montrose Rollerblade Dancer - America's Got Talent? (explored) por elnina999, en Flickr

Houston, TX - May 4 a pilot initiative to promote and improve the health of Houstonians. Sunday Streets opened a stretch of streets normally reserved for vehicle traffic to allow cycling, walking, dancing, socializing and provided a family-friendly opportunity to be physically active.
The one-mile route between McDuffie and Yoakum was absolutely packed with independent businesses - more than 70. Those businesses and the street itself - our ability to bicycle, walk, wheelchair, unicycle - were the main event. “These Streets Are Made for Walking (And That’s Just What We’ll Do),” helped spark the whole Sunday Streets movement.



Sunday Funday por elnina999, en Flickr


El Real Tex-Mex Cafe por elnina999, en Flickr


Cops on duty por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Montrose Proper por elnina999, en Flickr


Free hugs! por elnina999, en Flickr


Free hair cut  por elnina999, en Flickr


Westheimer Sunday Street por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Glenwood Cemetery

It was the first cemetery in Houston to be professionally designed and opened in 1871. 
This historic cemetery is the final resting place of a number of individuals who were citizens of the short-lived Republic of Texas. The grave sites of those individuals have been designated with metal markers and are frequently decorated with the flag of the Republic and State of Texas.
Beyond the history, you will find a relaxing, gorgeous space on the edge of busy, noisy downtown along this stretch of Washington and Memorial drive. One of the most beautiful monumental-style cemeteries I've ever visited. Very, very cool! It took my breath away as I viewed downtown in the background.


Beloved Immortals por elnina999, en Flickr


. por elnina999, en Flickr


Angel of Grief por elnina999, en Flickr


Anson Jones Historical Marker and grave por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Houston Sixth Ward

The Sixth Ward was created out of the northern part of the Fourth Ward in 1876, and is the only ward that does not extend into downtown Houston's historical center, although a fraction of what used to be the ward is considered to be within the boundaries of downtown.
The Sixth Ward is home to the oldest intact neighborhood in Houston, has the greatest concentration of Victorian homes in the region and is recognized for its historic homes. However Houston's lax preservation laws, allowing demolition of most historic properties after a 90-day wait, may eventually eliminate this historic area.
That changed in 2007 when Houston approved an ordinance protecting the Old Sixth Ward and thereby prevented the demolition of over 200 buildings.
Now many old homes have been saved and renovated and in this album you can see some of them.
Sadly the general trend of city officials and city residents still allows the destruction of historic houses.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sixth_Ward,_Houston












Victorian architecture of the Sixth Ward por elnina999, en Flickr


Victorian architecture of the Sixth Ward por elnina999, en Flickr


Victorian cottage in black&white por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Cotswold fountain at Preston and Main St. por elnina999, en Flickr


Stucco Art por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston MetroRail por elnina999, en Flickr


Star Pizza por elnina999, en Flickr


Sweeney, Coombs, and Fredericks Building por elnina999, en Flickr


AlvaGraphics Graffiti por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Shri Swaminarayan Mandir - Houston

BAPS Shri Swaminarayan Mandir in Houston is the first traditional Hindu Mandir of its kind in North America. 
It is a masterpiece of intricate design and workmanship, replete with its 5 towering white pinnacles, 12 smooth domes and glittering 136 marble pillars. Over 33,000 pieces of Italian marble and Turkish limestone were hand-carved by skilled craftsmen and assembled by volunteers in just 16 months.
The 25,620 sq ft (2,380 m2) mandir is constructed entirely of marble from Italy and limestone from Turkey. There is no iron or steel anywhere in the structure. 


Shri Swaminarayan Mandir por elnina999, en Flickr


The Mandir por elnina999, en Flickr


Shri Swaminarayan Mandir por elnina999, en Flickr


Shri Swaminarayan Mandir por elnina999, en Flickr


Out Buildings in the BAPS Complex por elnina999, en Flickr


Shri Swaminarayan Mandir por elnina999, en Flickr


Shri Swaminarayan Mandir por elnina999, en Flickr


Shri Swaminarayan Mandir por elnina999, en Flickr


Shri Swaminarayan Mandir por elnina999, en Flickr


Shri Swaminarayan Mandir por elnina999, en Flickr


Shri Swaminarayan Mandir por elnina999, en Flickr


Shri Swaminarayan Mandir por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Antonio*

Some new updates:
Dwyer Ave 230 #801_23 by Ksir6606, on Flickr

San Antonio, TX by akaap, on Flickr

IMG_0937 by roy.luck, on Flickr

Top of the Garage by Gilbert Kless, on Flickr

Downtown San Antonio by delmark joseph, on Flickr

Downtown San Antonio Texas by dalemx8, on Flickr

San Antonio Texas by jlbarker502, on Flickr

Tower of the Amereicas at night! by zachpurser, on Flickr

Go Spurs! by RyanManuel, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

More from Houston:

The Link Lee mansion located at 3800 Montrose Blvd. (on the corner of Montrose Blvd. and West Alabama Street) in Houston is an outstanding example of the early glory days of Texas oil production. The building is a prime example of neoclassical architecture, featuring a pronounced portico, elaborate brickwork and ornate terra cota ornamentation that is consistent with the American neoclassical style.
Build by a wealthy lumberman, financier, lawyer, and former mayor of Orange, Texas - John Wiley Link, this house, located on the entire block number 41 in the Montrose was finished in 1912 at a cost of $60,000
It was sold to an oilman T.P. Lee in 1916, for $90,000, and reported to be the most ever paid for a single-family dwelling in the Houston area up to that time. 
It is currently serving as the executive office of the University of St. Thomas. It was added to the National Register of Historic Places listings in Harris County, Texas in 2000, and became a Recorded Texas Historic Landmark in 2001

More interesting info about this house:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link–Lee_House


The Link–Lee House por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Build in response to devastating floods that occurred in Houston in 1929 and 1935
to prevent the loss of life and property and provide flood damage reduction along Buffalo Bayou downstream of the reservoirs and through the center of the City of Houston. It was finished in 1945.
Some land is available through lease agreements with local municipalities for the public’s enjoyment. Addicks and Barker Reservoirs are home to numerous municipal parks and hike/bike trails. It is a complex, heavily wooded park blessed with a wealth of recreational facilities such as a 54-hole golf course, tennis courts, soccer, rugby, and ball fields, and picnicking areas.
http://www.addicksandbarker.info/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=30&Itemid=3 
Great place to walk or run. Distance markers available.
IH10 and Addicks Rd


Addicks reservoir por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Downtown Skyline por elnina999, en Flickr

We call it the Galleria area. It is west of Downtown and has some nice upscale shopping and dining. Six pairs of massive stainless steel arches, circular silver street signs hovering over the major intersections, and prettier landscaping along public medians than you see anywhere else in the city.
The use of this material and the design of the various components was inspired by the technology and infrastructure developed to harvest and transport oil and natural gas through Texas.


The uniqueness of the Houston Uptown por elnina999, en Flickr

A statue of a winged golden man ( Archangel Michael) pulled in a golden chariot by seven golden horses. ( septemjuges), made from bronze. I-10 Frontage Rd, Sealy, TX
Worth about $600K, but not for sale. Work of art. More here:
http://www.mermaidtavern.net/1/post...dess-and-a-satyr-in-a-texas-salvage-yard.html


Statue of the giant angel on a unicorns driven chariot por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Houston is so freaking cool! On the way to Target I saw this: a giant presidential heads and The Beatles! 
Just drive on up, park and take a walk around. Free fun! 
Giant figure tribute to the Fab Four, favorite musical group of sculptor David Adickes. 
Houston, TX


36-ft tall statues of The Beatles por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Midtown por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr


GreenStreet por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

H-City por elnina999, en Flickr


H-City por elnina999, en Flickr


H-City por elnina999, en Flickr


H-City por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Guan Yin - Goddess of Mercy por elnina999, en Flickr


Statue of Emperor por elnina999, en Flickr

And then there was… this thing, this sprawling empty complex, this five-story square building topped by a 40-foot golden geodesic dome, flanked by two smaller domes. Two exterior staircases flanked these orbs – the overall effect was something like a sawed-off Mayan temple of the sun. 
The building is the Chong Hua Sheng Mu Holy Palace, built by members of the Wu-Wei Tien Tao Association, a Chinese universalist religious organization.
More here: http://swamplot.com/most-unknown-ashford-point-palace-of-the-golden-orbs/2008-05-05/


Chong Hua Sheng Mu Holy Palace por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

The Ice at Discovery Green is Houston’s spectacular open-air ice skating rink. The model boat basin on Kinder Lake is transformed into ice each November, an amazing engineering wonder in balmy Houston! 7,716 sqft of ice, recycled water, 100% renewable energy AND 100% fun!!


Spectacular open-air ice skating rink por elnina999, en Flickr


Fun at the skate rink! por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Lets take a look at the historic downtown

Formerly Ritz Theater. Build in 1926. Has been wonderfully restored and is a great venue for wedding receptions and parties of all kinds.


The Majestic Metro por elnina999, en Flickr

This one building, more than any other, crystallized efforts to preserve the Main Street/Market Square Historic District. 
It's one of the very very few Victorian structures in the Bayou City. built in 1889 and capped with a corner turret, was designed by George Dickey as the home of a jewelry firm.


Sweeney, Coombs, and Fredericks Building por elnina999, en Flickr

The 1893 red brick Richardsonian Kiam Building, designed by architect H.C. Holland as the home for Edward Kiam’s clothing store, has some interesting features, including a deeply recessed bay with plate-glass display windows.


The Kiam Building por elnina999, en Flickr


The Home of Easy Credit por elnina999, en Flickr

The Post Rice Lofts, formerly the Rice Hotel, is a historic building at 909 Texas Avenue in Downtown Houston, Texas, United States. It was constructed in 1912 on the site of the former Capitol building of the Republic of Texas, and is listed on the National Register of Historic Places. The hotel was renovated and turned into apartments in 1998 after years of standing unused.


Post Rice Lofts por elnina999, en Flickr


Post Rice Lofts por elnina999, en Flickr


Post Rice Lofts - stucco details por elnina999, en Flickr
The Islamic Da’Wah Center contains the first Mosque and the first location dedicated to Da’wah in downtown Houston.Formerly a bank building built in 1928, the Islamic Dawah Center in downtown Houston was established and funded by basketball star Hakeem Olajuwon. 


The Islamic Da’Wah Center por elnina999, en Flickr


Islamic Da`wah Center stucco por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

On the right: Franklin Lofts - residential condominium project, occupies the upper six floors of the former First National Bank Building. The building’s exterior is virtually unchanged since its construction in 1904. The eight story building was generally regarded as the first skyscraper in the city.


The Franklin lofts por elnina999, en Flickr


The Franklin lofts - stucco details por elnina999, en Flickr


The Franklin Lofts - stucco details por elnina999, en Flickr


The Franklin Lofts - stucco details por elnina999, en Flickr


The Franklin Lofts - stucco details por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

One of the few old-style architectural features left in downtown Houston. Most have been razed, but those that remain are being rehabilitated into office and loft spaces. The Commercial National Bank Buildings most important feature is its great sweep of stone as it round the corner from Franklin to Main. Each outward-facing side also has a trio of recessed arches simulating huge three-story windows. The result is a perceived increase in height. The building is constructed in the same manner New Yorks Twin Towers were: a concrete exoskeleton bearing the weight of the floors hanging inside.


Commercial National Bank por elnina999, en Flickr


Commercial National Bank por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Completed in 2003, the new Harris County Civil Justice Center contains 37 courtrooms. The distinctive architectural style reflects historic qualities of older downtown buildings.
Architectural Style
- byzantine
- postmodern


Houston Downtown. Harris County Civil Justice Center. por elnina999, en Flickr

Harris County Civil Justice Center. por elnina999, en Flickr


Harris County Civil Justice Center. por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

The Harris County 1910 Courthouse in downtown Houston reopened Aug. 23 after a $65 million restoration and renovation that began in March 2009. Commissioners Court authorized a preservation master plan that proposed to restore the building’s exterior and the public spaces inside to their 1910 appearance. The work included re-opening the building’s rotunda, recreating the stained glass dome and ornate plasterwork, and reconstructing two of the original courtrooms.


Houston Downtown por elnina999, en Flickr


Harris County Civil Courthouse por elnina999, en Flickr


Harris County Civil Courthouse por elnina999, en Flickr


Harris County Civil Courthouse por elnina999, en Flickr


Harris County Civil Courthouse - stucco details por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Henry Brashear’s building incorporated exuberant Victorian styling. The stucco-faced exterior displays ornate decorative elements at the upper two levels while iron detailing is present on both the cornice and the ground-level entrance. Located at the rear of the building is the original water closet tower, most likely the oldest and last remaining of its kind in Houston.


Henry Brashear Building (1882) por elnina999, en Flickr


Scholibo Building (1880) por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Once, this was the crown jewel of Houston's skyline, and today is the only full-blown example of Italian Renaissance architecture in the downtown. It is wonderfully detailed with columns, great urns, terraces, and a grand tempietto at the top similar to one built in 1502 in the courtyard of San Pietro in Rome. 
One of the the most recognizable" buildings in Downtown.


Esperson Buildings - details por elnina999, en Flickr


Esperson Buildings - details por elnina999, en Flickr


Esperson Buildings - details por elnina999, en Flickr


Esperson Buildings - stucco details por elnina999, en Flickr


Esperson Buildings - stucco details por elnina999, en Flickr


Esperson Buildings - stucco details por elnina999, en Flickr


Esperson Buildings - stucco details por elnina999, en Flickr


The Niels Esperson Building - stucco details por elnina999, en Flickr


The Niels Esperson Building por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Cameron/JPMorgan Chase Park
located at the intersection of Milam and Capitol Streets, next to the Houston Club Building and across from the JPMorganChase Tower, this little park offers murals, a waterfall and other subtle delights. Wrought-iron chairs let world-weary visitors and regular downtown denizens sit for a spell amid this miniature urban oasis.


JPMorgan Chase Mural por elnina999, en Flickr


Morgan Chase mural and Personage and Birds sculpture por elnina999, en Flickr


Personage and Birds sculpture por elnina999, en Flickr


JP Morgan Chase stained glass por elnina999, en Flickr


JPMorgan Chase & Co - stucco details por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

What appears as a geometric matrix of angles and diagonal lines is actually an exterior photo of Pennzoil Place. Designed by Philip Johnson this glass and steel building reflects the International Style of Architecture he is known for. From a distance, the building appears as two trapezoid shaped towers. It is a vital contribution to the modern architecture of Houston.


Pennzoil Place por elnina999, en Flickr


Pennzoil Place por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

The Wortham Center is divided into two theaters: Brown and Cullen. Both are small, lacking in depth and breadth. The Wortham was designed by Eugene Aubrey of Morris Architects and built entirely with $66 million in private funds. The City of Houston owns the theater, and the Houston First Corporation operates the facility.
The Helen Hayes Chandelier, hanging in the Green Room, was originally installed in 1911 at New York City's Fulton Theater . 


Wortham Center por elnina999, en Flickr


Wortham Center por elnina999, en Flickr


Reflection por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

919 Milam
Formerly:910 Travis
Formerly:Bank One Center
Formerly:Bank of the Southwest Building
919 Milam, formerly known as the Bank One Center and the Bank of the Southwest Building, is a building in Downtown Houston.


919 Milan building por elnina999, en Flickr

Houston is used to harsh treatment from Mother Nature, and that's why the downtown tunnel system was created. The Wells Fargo Bank Plaza thwarts nature's wind-lashing by putting its pedestrian plazas and cafes below street level. This also provides easy access to the tunnel system, and creates a debate over exactly how tall the building really is. Wells Fargo Bank Plaza is the second-tallest building in the city. 


Wells Fargo Plaza por elnina999, en Flickr


Wells Fargo Bank Plaza por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Houston Downtown at night por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston Downtown at night por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston Downtown at night por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston Downtown at night por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

The Houston City Hall building is the headquarters of the City of Houston government. It was constructed in 1938-1939, and is located in Downtown Houston. It is surrounded by skyscrapers and very similar to dozens of other city halls built in the southwest United States during the same time period. It is flanked by Tranquility Park and the Houston Public Library. The simply designed structure featured many construction details that have helped to make this building an architectural classic.


City Hall and Hermann Square at night - water reflection por elnina999, en Flickr


City Hall por elnina999, en Flickr


City Hall por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Houston at dusk por elnina999, en Flickr

Houston Public Library Julia Ideson Building. Opened in 1926. 
The building, with Spanish Renaissance architecture, is part of the Central Library; it houses the archives, manuscripts, and the Texas and Local History Department. The Houston Metropolitan Research Center is located in the building.
Lana Berkowitz of the Houston Chronicle stated that there are legends of the Ideson Building being haunted by the ghost of Jacob Frank Cramer, a library caretaker, and Petey, his dog.


Houston Public Library Julia Ideson Building por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston Public Library Julia Ideson Building por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston at dusk por elnina999, en Flickr

Skyscrapers surrounding City Hall and Hermann Square:
Shell Plaza, Wells Fargo, Devon Energy, One Allen Center, Heritage Plaza, Center Point Energy, Bob Lanier Public Works Building, Total Plaza, Bank of America, Enterprise Plaza, Pennzoil Place, New Houston Library.
Not all of those buildings are visible on this picture.


Skyscrapers surrounding City Hall and Hermann Square por elnina999, en Flickr


Skyscrapers surrounding City Hall and Hermann Square por elnina999, en Flickr


Skyscraper surrounding City Hall and Hermann Square por elnina999, en Flickr


Skyscrapers surrounding City Hall and Hermann Square por elnina999, en Flickr


Skyscrapers surrounding City Hall and Hermann Square por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Memorial Hermann Memorial City Medical Center. por elnina999, en Flickr

Premier golf entertainment complex, 215-yard outfield with dartboard-like targets in the ground, located on Memorial Brook Blvd


Top Golf por elnina999, en Flickr


Top Golf por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston sewer manhole covers por elnina999, en Flickr


Reflection por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Dwarfed by the glass marvel that is the ChevronTexaco Heritage building to which it is attached next door, this small three-story building says more about the Bayou City's heritage than any skyscraper ever will. It is recognizable as one of the elder statesmen of Houston architecture with its limestone facade, ornate cornice, and intricate details. 
This is the second half of the "Texaco Heritage Plaza" and a counterpart to the Heritage skyscraper to which it is attached. The people who developed the skyscraper back in the 1980's paid a huge price for the bank building. Reportedly in excess of $51,000,000.00 when the building's appraised value was just $19,000,000.00.


Farm Credit Banks por elnina999, en Flickr


Farm Credit Banks por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Sculptor Louise Nevelson created this piece in 1980 as part of her "Essence" series. It was moved to Allen Center, in front of what was to later become the Enron Building, in 1987. Adjacent is the refreshing Smith Fountain.


Frozen Laces por elnina999, en Flickr

Those little green spots are all over Houston. Kept in a pristine condition, often feature small fountains, flower beds, benches and walkways. Great for getting away from busy office life, to eat lunch or relax. 


Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr


Reflection in a mirror. por elnina999, en Flickr

Near the parking area in Eleanor Tinsley Park and in view of Allen Parkway traffic, shaded by park trees, the Victim Memorial called Shady Grove stands as a collection of interconnected metal sculptures. They take the form of trees in permanent, impervious metal and suggest the connections between the victims of crime and the support groups in Houston dedicated to helping them. Pavers in the ground are dedicated to those victim service organizations. Shady Grove was created by Tim Bailey.


Shady Grove at Eleanor Tinsley Park por elnina999, en Flickr

On April 20, 1998, a section of Buffalo Bayou Park was designated Eleanor Tinsley Park in honor of 30 years of public service by the former HISD Trustee and City Council member. It is home to the Shady Grove Plaza Crime Victims Memorial, which was dedicated on April 22, 2002.
With downtown’s skyline as its back drop, Houston’s premier greenbelt winds from Shepherd Drive on the west to Bagby Street on the East End. Eleanor Tinsley Park, located within this greenway (Taft-Sabine), is the site of major Houston festivals and events, including the city’s Fourth of July Fireworks.


Eleanor Tinsley Park por elnina999, en Flickr

Situated in the heart of Houston—on 16.24 acres between Waugh and Memorial— Spotts Park remains a popular outdoor destination for visitors of all ages and abilities


Spotts Park por elnina999, en Flickr


Downtown from Allen Pkwy por elnina999, en Flickr


Buffalo Bayou Park at Waugh and Memorial Dr. por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston Downtown por elnina999, en Flickr


Smith and Pease por elnina999, en Flickr


Park at Brazos and Jefferson por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr

One of the largest art installations came into being as Sesquicentennial Park celebrating the 150th birthday of Houston was being created. It is titled the 7 Wonders and it consists of 7 seventy foot tall pillars created by artist Mel Chin who was assisted by many hundreds of Houston school children. Each of the children selected were born in 1986...the Houston Sesquicentennial date...and each child drew art representing one of the major influences making Houston the city it has become.


Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr

Balls in front of the Wortham Center


Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Sesquicentennial Park Fountain. Sesquicentennial Park was developed along the banks of Buffalo Bayou as a commemoration of Houston's and Texas' 150th birthday. The 10.4-acre site flanks the bayou as it meanders past Wortham Theater Center. Built in two phases, the 2.2-acre grand entrance to the multi-level park was completed in August 1989. This area includes a fountain and a stairway to the park's promenade, which runs along the western edge of the Wortham property on the bayou's east bank.


Sesquicentennial Park por elnina999, en Flickr


Sesquicentennial Park, Houston, TX por elnina999, en Flickr


Sesquicentennial Park por elnina999, en Flickr


Sesquicentennial Park, Houston, Texas por elnina999, en Flickr


Seven Wonders por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

The grandiose Hobby Center is located in the heart of downtown Houston. This $102 million complex contains two state-of-the-art theaters: the gilded, opulent, 2,650-seat Sarofim Hall and the warm, arts-and-crafts vibe of the 500-seat Zilkha Hall, as well as fantastical outdoor sculpture and wall murals by contemporary artists and the relaxed elegance of Michael Cordúa's Artista restaurant. Designed by Robert A. M. Stern, the visually exciting building occupies several city blocks and plays with the concept of transparency through its giant façade of 60-foot high floor-to-ceiling windows.


The Hobby Center por elnina999, en Flickr


Hard Rock Cafe por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston Downtown por elnina999, en Flickr



View from the Bayou, across the Theater District. This magnificent six-acre entertainment and dining complex is a 500,000-gallon aquatic wonderland, home to over 200 species of aquatic life from around the globe. With a full-service restaurant, an upscale bar, a fully equipped ballroom, aquatic & geographic exhibits, shopping and a variety of amusements, Downtown Aquarium has it all!


Houston Aquarium por elnina999, en Flickr



Houston Downtown skyline. Centerpoint Energy Plaza at Night por elnina999, en Flickr

Main Street Square is built between two light rail stations in the 900 and 1100 blocks of Main Street. Trains zip through the center of the fountain in a light rail configuration like none other in the United States. 
The METRORail and fountain water jets are the focal points of the square with the trains running through a 250-foot-long, eight-inch-deep reflecting pool. Masterfully planned landscaping invokes the feel of a green garden, full of flowering plants, trees and plenty of shade. Walkways display bold pavement designs, canopies and public seating


Houston, Main Street Square por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston at Christmas Eve por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Metro Train in downtown Houston, Texas crossing a section of track that is surrounded by a man-made pond. 
Main Street Square is built between two light rail stations in the 900 and 1100 blocks of Main Street. Trains zip through the center of the fountain in a light rail configuration like none other in the United States. 
The METRORail and fountain water jets are the focal points of the square with the trains running through a 250-foot-long, eight-inch-deep reflecting pool. Masterfully planned landscaping invokes the feel of a green garden, full of flowering plants, trees and plenty of shade. Walkways display bold pavement designs, canopies and public seating


Houston Downtown por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston Downtown por elnina999, en Flickr


Houston Downtown por elnina999, en Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

North Star mall is the mall of all malls and the larger-than-life cowboy boot sculpture in front says just that. 

In 1979 Bob "Daddy-O" Wade built a pair of boots that are 40 feet tall and 30 feet long, eight–feet wide and weight 10,000 pounds. They were promoted as the World's Largest Cowboy Boots, even though they were probably not.
The boots were created primarily from donated materials. Steel skeletons were covered with urethane foam that was textured and painted to look like ostrich skin. Erected in an empty lot near the White House, the boots were bought in 1980 by North Star Mall's then-owner, The Rouse Company, for a cool $20,000.
During the Holidays, more than 3,000 twinkling white lights set the grandiose boots aglow, helping Santa find his way to San Antonio.

"Back then it was kind of a ratty mall," said Bob, "and one day they called me and said, 'Mr. Wade, your boots are on fire.'" They were not; it turned out that a homeless man was living in one of the boots, cooking his dinner with Sterno, and using the shaft as his smoky chimney. "I don't know how long the guy had been in there, but they probably should have left him," said Bob. "It would've been a great attraction." 
http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/7815
http://www.americaspremiershoppingp...eleases/2010/worlds-largest-cowboy-boots.html


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Road maze in San Antonio


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

I thought Texas didn't have any big mountains, but there is :

Guadalupe Peak at Guadalupe Mountains National Park (8,751 ft (2,667 m) )









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guadalupe_Peak


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

^^^ Impressive!!! Get any snow for winter sports?


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

San Antonio:


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

San Fernando Cathedral in San Antonio by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Old Place 1823 - The Heritage Society, Houston
The 1823 Old Place was moved from the bank of Clear Creek to Sam Houston Park in 1973 and is an example of early Texas frontier architecture. Roughly hewn cedar logs and mortise and tenon jointure are defining elements of the structure. The interpretive features of the cabin illustrate the hardships faced by immigrants permitted to settle in colonial Texas in Austin’s Colony.


Old Place 1823 - The Heritage Society by elnina999, on Flickr

Bob and Vivian Smith Fountain Houston TX
Located at the intersection of Clay Street and Smith street in downtown Houston, TX


Bob and Vivian Smith Fountain Houston TX by elnina999, on Flickr

Scholibo building 1880 and Henry Brashear Building (1882)
Henry Brashear Building (1882) and Kaveh Kanes Coffeeshop
Constructed in 1880 by Charles & Mary Scholibo to house their confectionary/bakery. 
Henry Brashear’s building incorporated exuberant Victorian styling. The stucco-faced exterior displays ornate decorative elements at the upper two levels while iron detailing is present on both the cornice and the ground-level entrance. Located at the rear of the building is the original water closet tower, most likely the oldest and last remaining of its kind in Houston.


Scholibo building 1880 and Henry Brashear Building (1882) by elnina999, on Flickr

... (also The Ballpark at Union Station, Enron Field, and Astros Field).
The largest entrance to the park is inside what was once Houston's Union Station.


View at the Minute Maid Park entrance by elnina999, on Flickr

Enterprise Plaza is a 55-story, 230 m skyscraper at 1100 Louisiana Street in downtown Houston, Texas The headquarters of Enterprise Products is located in the Enterprise Plaza.
Often overlooked because of its flashy neighbors, its pink granite ads an element of contrast to its green neighbor, Wells Fargo Plaza.


Enterprise Plaza by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

On the way to Houston.


Along the road ... by elnina999, on Flickr

In recent decades, social conservatives have associated nudity and human sexuality with pornography. The dysfunctional comparison has arisen again in Houston where Mexican artist Jorge Marin has erected nine bronze sculptures of anatomically correct male forms in a park. The allegorical and fantastic creatures portray perfection of the human body, and spark dialogue around themes of desire, will and determination with the body and mind. 
Wings of the City - at Discovery Green from September 5, 2014 till February 8, 2015. 


Controversial Naked Sculpture in Downtown Houston! by elnina999, on Flickr

Created by renowned Mexican artist Jorge Marin, the statues have already been exhibited in 200 public spaces, however Houstonians feel offended by the nudity, and some people think the statues are "porn."
The works of art show a man in disguise. Sometimes he’s wearing wings and a beak, but he isn't always wearing clothes.
Bernardo Oriental Monument 2008


Discovery Green statues - art or porn? by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

The Treehouse at Memorial City in Houston, TX is part eco office and part club house, and comes with a lot of meeting space inside and a rooftop garden. 
The roof is topped with a garden and features a wooden and steel bridge that connects it to MetroNational’s headquarters and encourages people to come visit this playful office.
LEED Platinum certified, The Treehouse boasts a geothermal cooling and heating system, harvests daylight and features both solar photovoltaics and a wind turbine for renewable energy generation.


The Treehouse at Memorial City by elnina999, on Flickr

This is going to be an indoor-skydiving facility located west of Houston off of I-10, across from the Memorial Hermann hospital on the Katy Freeway. This is one of two iFLY Indoor Skydiving Locations, and is planned to open next year. People will be able to experience perfectly replicated adrenaline-charged sensation of a skydiving free-fall while eliminating the daunting leap out of an airplane.
The iFLY experience is made possible utilizing a technology called the “vertical wind tunnel”, that will create a stable, safe, wall-to-wall airflow that pushes guests aloft and makes it possible for them to fly.


Mystery Steel Structure on I-10 Between Bunker Hill and Blalock by elnina999, on Flickr

45th Annual Houston Greek Festival on the grounds of the Annunciation Greek Orthodox Cathedral. Authentic Greek food, wine, dancing and artifacts are fun for the entire family.


Houston Greek Festival by elnina999, on Flickr


Houston Greek Festival by elnina999, on Flickr


Houston Greek Festival - grilling souvlaki. Opa! by elnina999, on Flickr


Houston Greek Festival - young folklore dancers in traditional outfits by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Texas; well done :cheers:


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Tobin Center: 
State-of-the-art, multi-purpose 1,759-seat (2,100-seat with flat-floor configuration) performance hall, a 250-seat studio theater, and an outdoor performance plaza connected to the River Walk with a permanent 30 FT video wall and water taxi portal - total cost $203 million.
Versatile, world-class performing arts facility for the nation’s seventh-largest city. New magnet for downtown revitalization, located on the River Walk leading up to the new Museum Reach. And finally, a much-needed home where our resident performing arts groups can grow and thrive.
Situated along the banks of the River in the city’s heart, the historic Municipal Auditorium, with its original facade preserved, is being transformed into a world-class venue.


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

*Travis Park *with a Confederate Monument in the center:

The park's dense landscaping consisted of chinaberry and huisache trees, ligustrum bushes and 50 hackberries installed (on purpose!) for $1 a tree in 1883. The last of the hackberries was not removed until 1956 when the newspaper reported that "spectators looked on with approval."
Recent improvement was done with a contribution of $125,000 from the St. Anthony Hotel. 
Travis Park is a place of outdoor jazz festival in the park called Jazz'SAlive - the largest outdoor festivals in the country.


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Riverwalk - we don't get tired of Riverwalk, don't we? 





























Locks that regulate the river level. The river lock bring boats up/down 10 feet.


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Here is our landmark - The Alamo. We don't get tired of it either 




























... and a complete diorama of the Battle of the Alamo (mini-museum at the Menger Hotel)


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ It is pretty cool to see Spanish arquitecture in the USA. Thanks for the pics


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

cuartango said:


> ^^ It is pretty cool to see Spanish arquitecture in the USA. Thanks for the pics


There's quite a bit of it in the Southwest and Florida! Especially in the form of missions.


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

^^^ I don't remember if I posted pix from San Antonio Missions. If not, here is a quick link to an album, and I will post some pix shortly.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630999439124/


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Allen Center circular skywalk at night by elnina999, on Flickr


Foggy urban scene by elnina999, on Flickr


City Hall reflection at night by elnina999, on Flickr


Memorial Herman Tower crown capped with fog by elnina999, on Flickr


Skyscrapers surrounding City Hall and Hermann Square by elnina999, on Flickr


Hermann Square with reflecting pond at night by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

The Julia Ideson Building at night by elnina999, on Flickr


View at Bob and Vivian Smith Fountain, Houston TX by elnina999, on Flickr


Houston downtown covered with fog by elnina999, on Flickr


View at new construction at Louisiana St by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Happy New Year to all* :cheers:

:dance:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Couple updates of *San Antonio*:
First walk by night in San Antonio by Royt Aston, on Flickr

San Antonio, TX by Ming Zhao -https://mingzhao.shutterfly.com/, on Flickr

The Pearl by Amy the Nurse, on Flickr

104 San Antonio by GraciasChoir, on Flickr

Downtown San Antonio by lvl_76, on Flickr

Almost Twilight at Mission San José by LarkCreekGrove, on Flickr

San Antonio 10/27/14 by gavinbustamante, on Flickr

Untitled by tonydear, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Happy New Year 2015!! by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Riverwalk, San Antonio by elnina999, on Flickr

Riverwalk by 
elnina999, on Flickr


“Light The Way” by elnina999, on Flickr


Vintage luxurious crystal chandeliers in a room by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)




----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

*Energy corridor:*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Towns of Texas*

*Castroville*
Castroville TX by Tejas Cowboy, on Flickr

Castroville TX by Tejas Cowboy, on Flickr

Castroville TX by Tejas Cowboy, on Flickr

*Valentine*
Lonely Prada by braniffelectra, on Flickr

Established 1907 by DebbiRobertson, on Flickr

*Hondo*
Hondo, Texas.jpg by psychobabblers, on Flickr

USPO Hondo, TX by Sonora Dick, on Flickr

Hondo TX by Tejas Cowboy, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Castroville was established in 1844 by Henri Castro, an empresario of the Republic of Texas, who brought several dozen European families to the area from Alsace and adjoining Baden to populate his land grant along the Medina River 20 miles west of San Antonio. In Castroville's first century, a visitor would be more likely to hear Alsatian — a soft, French-flecked dialect of German — than English spoken in the town's homes, stores and taverns.


Castroville, Texas by elnina999, on Flickr


Castroville, Texas by elnina999, on Flickr


Castroville, Texas by elnina999, on Flickr


Castroville, Texas by elnina999, on Flickr


Castroville, Texas by elnina999, on Flickr


Castroville, Texas by elnina999, on Flickr


Castroville, Texas by elnina999, on Flickr


Castroville, Texas by elnina999, on Flickr


Castroville, Texas by elnina999, on Flickr


Castroville, Texas by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Towns of Texas*

*Coleman*
Commercial Street, Coleman Texas by Wendell Rocky1, on Flickr

140327n128 by liverpolitan.im, on Flickr

Post Office by BOB WESTON, on Flickr

*Merkel*
Merkel Street by TexasExplorer98, on Flickr

Abandoned Building, Merkel, Texas by TexasExplorer98, on Flickr

Merkel, Texas - IMJ96617 by davidh1470, on Flickr

*Kermit*
Kermit, Texas by Charles Henry, on Flickr

Winkler - Kermit by pcbentsen, on Flickr

Winkler County Courthouse, Kermit, Texas Historical Marker by TexasExplorer98, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Towns of Texas*

*Sweetwater*
Sweetwarer Street by TexasExplorer98, on Flickr

Levy Building by BOB WESTON, on Flickr

Ragland Building by BOB WESTON, on Flickr

*Comanche*
Comanche TX by Jim Pedigo, on Flickr

Comanc=he TX by Jim Pedigo, on Flickr

Comanche TX by Jim Pedigo, on Flickr

Untitled by Jim Pedigo, on Flickr

*Eden*
Church & Law Office by R Childress, on Flickr

Eden - Church by Wyatt523, on Flickr

DSC06200 by okroads, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Towns of Texas*

*Odessa*
Odessa, Texas 2015 by Jen L Cohen, on Flickr

Ector County Courthouse, Odessa, Texas by erin2028, on Flickr

Odessa TX - Ector Theater by Wyatt523, on Flickr

*Midland*
Rober E. Lee High School, Midland, Texas by Music4mix, on Flickr

Midland - Midland by pcbentsen, on Flickr

Museum of the Southwest by lonnie247, on Flickr

*San Angelo*
Tom Green - San Angelo by pcbentsen, on Flickr

San Angelo Texas Lightnings show by Andrea Griffa, on Flickr

San Angelo, TX Texas Theater by army.arch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Towns of Texas*

*Tahoka*
Lynn County Courthouse (Tahoka, Texas) by courthouselover, on Flickr

Beautiful Downtown Tahoka, Texas by J. Stephen Conn, on Flickr

Main Street by J. Stephen Conn, on Flickr

Post Office 79373 (Tahoka, Texas) by courthouselover, on Flickr

*Lamesa*
Attack of the 20-Foot Woman! by “Caveman Chuck” Coker, on Flickr

Dawson County Courthouse (Lamesa, Texas) by courthouselover, on Flickr

Dawson County Courthouse Annex (Lamesa, Texas) by courthouselover, on Flickr

*Snyder*
Ruidoso Fly-in #49 by Texas Flyer, on Flickr

Old Snyder Store Front (Snyder, Texas) by courthouselover, on Flickr

Snyder Street by Wyatt523, on Flickr

Snyder Texas P3094995 by mrchriscornwell, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

*Austin’s “Haunted” Driskill Hotel*


Austin’s “Haunted” Driskill Hotel by elnina999, on Flickr


The lobby’s magnificent 18′ x 18′ stained-glass ceiling by elnina999, on Flickr


Stained glass ceiling light extends almost the width of the walkway by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Driskill Bar in Texas style with numerous western couches made from cowhides and made with comfort in mind. by elnina999, on Flickr


Looking up: The stained-glass dome at Austin's Driskill Bar by elnina999, on Flickr


The lighting inside the Driskill Hotel by elnina999, on Flickr


One of many beautiful stained glass light fixtures at Driskill Hotel by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

The mezzanine level by elnina999, on Flickr


The second floor Driskill Mezzanine by elnina999, on Flickr


Entrance to LBJ suite at Driskill Hotel by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

1886 Cafe and Bakery by elnina999, on Flickr


The stunning lobby at The Driskil by elnina999, on Flickr


Interior of the 1886 Cafe and Bakery at the Driskill Hotel by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

The bar at the 1886 Cafe and Bakery by elnina999, on Flickr


Intricately detailed mosaic tile designs - lobby at The Driskil by elnina999, on Flickr


The Driskill Bar at the Driskill Hotel by elnina999, on Flickr


Classic Texan dècor at the Driskill Bar by elnina999, on Flickr


Arched entrance with crystal cut glass by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Congress Ave and Frost Bank at night by elnina999, on Flickr


Texas State Capitol at night by elnina999, on Flickr


Night view of State Capital of Texas and Terry's Texas Ranger bronze statue made in 1907 by Pompeo Coppini by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Vibrancy by Craig Hein, one of the Guitar town Austin art project Guitars on Congress Ave by elnina999, on Flickr


The Blues Guitar Art in downtown Austin by elnina999, on Flickr


Buford Tower by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Colorado River, Austin, TX by elnina999, on Flickr


View at Austin's skyscrapers from 1st Street by elnina999, on Flickr


Willie Nelson Statue, Austin, TX by elnina999, on Flickr


The Austonian by elnina999, on Flickr


Frost Bank tower with cloudy sky reflection by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

The State Capitol by elnina999, on Flickr


One American Center by elnina999, on Flickr


The Texas State Capitol Building in downtown Austin at Sunset by elnina999, on Flickr


Stateside at the Paramount by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice pics! Austin looks great


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

*New Braunfels, Texas*


Train bridge over the Comal River in New Braunfels, TX by elnina999, on Flickr


The Resort at Schlitterbahn by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Comal River in Landa Park by elnina999, on Flickr


“Fenster ins Wurstfest” by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Time to polka at Wurstfest! New Braunfels, TX by elnina999, on Flickr


The Windows into Wurstfest by elnina999, on Flickr


Mural at Comal County Fairgrounds - New Braunfels, Texas by elnina999, on Flickr


----------

